# Cyprian de Rore and Luzzasco Luzzachi anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay let's start a tread on him, i find his music very mystical among ancient music, i want to know more about his output, was his classic among his masterwork.Quite an interresting fellow.

I need more info on the guy and what available by him, budget title or whatever, i like his madrigali but if im informed he were also into instrumental music, what a shadow character no one talk about.

That about it than there is another mister...

I like to order some* Luzzachi *luzzasco but his disc on naxos not available here...he seem like a fine madrigalist jeez hmm...

:tiphat:


----------

